# I could use some prayers.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got home from work to a huge trail of blood from my black lab. She has what looks like pure blood coming out of her bowels. We have a vet appointment in an hour.

The poor girl is only nine, but she's lost weight over the past week. and now this. We looked it up and It could be cancer.  

Please pray for cheyenne she's just too young.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Hope things turn out OK my friend. Which vet, Roundy or Gowans?


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

So sorry about Cheyenne. I hope it's something easy to fix.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The one across from arby's I don't know his name.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Shoot fixed, hope everything turns out okay


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> The one across from arby's I don't know his name.


[YouTube]That would be Gary Gowans, that is where I take my dogs. He'll take good care of her.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that sucks, I wish you and Cheyenne the best.  That is the same name of my black lab, Shy-Ann. Keep us up to date. I am sorry.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That is awful to come home to, I know the feeling and pain of coming home to an injured dog, not knowing what the vet visit holds. Good luck to both of you, hopefully she will be ok.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey fixed . Sorry to hear this. Prayers are sent to and your family. GOD Bless you my brother.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone for you kind responses and prayers. 


Your prayers worked  . The vet seems to think is just intestinal infection, and with some antibiotics, and antiinflamitory she should be up and chasing robin shadows in a coulple of days. Man was that a relief. I was already getting torn up inside.

Thanks again for you kind thoughts.

Jason.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow , that was fast. Glad to hear she'll be ok. Take a breath and have a cold one.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad everythings ok!! Let us know how she does...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad things are good, brother.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck Brother!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Whew! I'm glad for you and yourn.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Man, I'm glad to hear that everything is ok. I felt a huge sense of relief at the good news even thought it's not my dog. Dogs are cool!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to hear it can be taken care of. I bet that is a huge relief. So your dog chases shadows also. Dude our dogs might have been separated at birth or something.  My dog will chase shadows for hours, I just thought she was retarded. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just want to tell everyone thanks again. Your kind thoughts mean alot to me.

There sure are a lot of good, kind hearted people of this forum.

Thank you my friends.
Chy slept in our room last night, and this morning is wagging her tail, and seems to be doing alot better.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Im glad to hear the news. That is always a relief to hear. Good luck to both of you, may your family be back to normal soon.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> Im glad to hear the news. That is always a relief to hear. Good luck to both of you, may your family be back to normal soon.


On a lighter note. Your statement insinuated that the Blade family is in any way normal. You must have them confused with someone else. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> girlsfishtoo said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad to hear the news. That is always a relief to hear. Good luck to both of you, may your family be back to normal soon.
> ...


 -BaHa!-


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL oh no I think I may have just opened a big can. What ever is "normal" to their family. I know for a fact that my family sure aint "normal"


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> LOL oh no I think I may have just opened a big can. What ever is "normal" to their family. I know for a fact that my family sure aint "normal"


Treehugger and Proutdoors, both think they're special because the both have master degrees in interior decorating. I'm Just a lowly college dropout, who turned to painting and turning tricks to make a living.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Fixed Blade...how's Chy doing :?: ...sorry I missed this thread earlier sure hope things are going well and better for Chy, family and you... :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Chey's doing great. It's like she was never sick. However after being to the vet, it's time to put her on a diet. Fatty's up to 89 lbs.  She takes after her dad. _(O)_


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

89 lbs? That's all? I had a retriever when I was a boy that weighed in at 130 before he was even a year old.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

man i tell ya, these pups of ours they get to be like kids. glad to hear she's doin alright.



Nibble Nuts said:


> 89 lbs? That's all? I had a retriever when I was a boy that weighed in at 130 before he was even a year old.


how old did that horse get to be?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> man i tell ya, these pups of ours they get to be like kids. glad to hear she's doin alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was too destructive and basically destroyed the backyard as well as eat alot of the paneling off the side of the house. We got rid of him a little after a year. I bet he didn't live long though.


----------

